# Knicks vs Seattle: Dec 6, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (5-11) vs Seattle (8-8)*​*Dec 6, 2005 10:00PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*KeyArena*​*Seattle, WA*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*
Projected Starting Lineup:​Knicks​



































​Seattle​



































​​Knicks:



The storyline never seems to change. And despite coach Larry Brown's insistence that the Knicks are getting better, they continue to make the same old mistakes. All too often, they stumble in the third quarter and fall into a hole. The comeback starts when an energetic unit takes over in the fourth. More times than not, it's too late. "We can't dig ourselves a hole all the time," said Channing Frye, who's been a big part of the rallying. "We need to fix that.

Click to expand...

Seattle:



When the Sonics host the New York Knicks Tuesday night, it will give them the opportunity to go above .500 for the first time this season. They have had the chance on two other occasions, but failed both times. The Sonics defeated the Knicks twice last season, and they have won three straight in Seattle, where New York is kicking off a road trip. It will be interesting to see two different dynamics come into play.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71099

*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

We're looking forward to this one. Hopefully Nate will get some big minutes.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

antonio davis starting twice?
eddy curry is at center even though he sucks ***


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> antonio davis starting twice?
> eddy curry is at center even though he sucks ***


Huh? Where? Who did that?:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

haha


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont think LB will start nate again. nate as a starter is completely useless. Robinson was born to be the sparkplug off the bench.

and marbury guarding ray allen would be a disaster..........id rather have jamal running around with him.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

should be interesting.....a lot of Seattle connections in this game.....Nate, Jamal & of course, mr. garbage bag himself, Jerome James. I imagine Nate & Jamal will get a nice round of cheers while Jerome, if playing, will get a nice round of boos.

I'm actually not sure what to make of this game as far as predictions go....the Sonics seemed to have turned things around against Cleveland & Indiana, BUT they seem to take teams under .500 less seriously & end up losing those games, so hopefully they take this one seriously, but who knows.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Qyntel Woods is going to unleash his rabid traumatized and tortured monstrous vicious pitbull on Ray Alllen before the game and we will win. Woods turns out to be a huge contributor in his first game as a Knick. :clap:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

myELFboy said:


> should be interesting.....a lot of Seattle connections in this game.....Nate, Jamal & of course, mr. garbage bag himself, Jerome James. I imagine Nate & Jamal will get a nice round of cheers while Jerome, if playing, will get a nice round of boos.
> 
> I'm actually not sure what to make of this game as far as predictions go....the Sonics seemed to have turned things around against Cleveland & Indiana, BUT they seem to take teams under .500 less seriously & end up losing those games, so hopefully they take this one seriously, but who knows.


It will be fun to see all the Knicks with Seattle connections play..I heard Nate sold lots of tickets to friends and family for this one..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal freakin crawford 25 second half points


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

They giving this game away yet again. Frye is called for a techincal foul.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Less than 2 minutes remaining Knicks up by 3. Come on guys don't blow it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

9 left on the shot clock after the Knick time out. Crawford hits again! 27 in the 2nd half alone! Rad shoots a huge 3! Cut the lead right back to 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph misses (bad shot attempt). Sonics call a time out and will get the chance to either take the lead or tie the ball game. Penny deflects the pass and the Knicks get the ball back. Crawford calls a time out.

96-98 Knicks with less than a minute remaining in the game


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph hits a huge 2 pointer. Sonics call a time out with 26.1 remaining in the ball game.

100-96 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AD commits a stupid foul and Lewis will go to the line. Come on guys use your head.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lewis hits both! Knicks up by 2, and Crawford goes to the line after a quick foul by the Sonics. Crawford hits both.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

radmanovic...wtf


jamal.

why doesnt he start again?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rad with the sick 3 behind the arc. Crawford is fouled again and will go to the line. 

Crawford hits both 14.6 seconds left.

104-101

Ray Allen misses the 3, Steph picks up the ball. Game Over Knicks win.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Player of the Game:* Jamal Crawford (31 points)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose, F</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson, G</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>11-12</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Hardaway</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>33-65
(.508)</TD><TD>33-45
(.733)</TD><TD>5-7
(.714)</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>104</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 11</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Frye (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Seattle SuperSonics*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Evans, F</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Lewis, F</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Collison, C</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Ridnour, G</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Allen, G</TD><TD>9-28</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>3-13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>V Radmanovic</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Fortson</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Swift</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Wilkins</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>V Potapenko</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Murray</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>31-74
(.419)</TD><TD>28-33
(.848)</TD><TD>11-27
(.407)</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>101</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 1 Player: Evans (1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

JC always goes off against the Sonics, I remember in his last year as a Bull, up in Seattle was the first time he did the off the backboard dunk and did it on 2 guys. That night him and Eddy were the only Bulls that showed up, anyway good win for the Knicks, Seattle had been playing better lately.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

once again some idiots ruined this marvellous performance by the knicks this evening by saying bad things about LB
good win though, frye was good again and we get our 1st win in the seattle center since 2002. No time to rest though, tonight is the clippers, finally starting to come good with sam cassell
THE CLIPPERS WILL NOT BE AN EASY TEAM TO BEAT


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> JC always goes off against the Sonics, I remember in his last year as a Bull, up in Seattle was the first time he did the off the backboard dunk and did it on 2 guys. That night him and Eddy were the only Bulls that showed up, anyway good win for the Knicks, Seattle had been playing better lately.



he's actually done the backboard dunk twice against the sonics , the one his last season with the bulls where he dunked it on reggie evans and got the foul.

and another time when he used it to shake brent barry out his shoes( i think it was the previous year to the aforementioned dunk)

any game crawford shoots 12 free throws is going to be a good game for him.


----------

